# Where can I buy a shark shield in Adelaide



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep as above. I know binks marine has them. Any where else


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Read on a thread earlier this month that a shop at North Haven Marina (dive shop??) does the best deals. Will try and dig up the reference.

I have one on the way i bought from a member, BrettO in Qld. Finally bowed to the pressure from family, haha


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Here tis, on page 2

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56338&start=15


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

National headquarters in Thebarton. Picked up a replacement charger there.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Bought one from north haven marine on Thursday. Price was good little peace of mind now. How much do you trust they work.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Tried mine for the first time today and didnt get eaten! Gave me a zap though so it does something!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Every once in a while I like to watch the video where the owner/spokesperson guy gets out of a cage in port Lincoln and makes a 5m GWS turn right around


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha yeah gives a little bit of a tingle. I'm only afraid of wobbygongs and port jacksons now. Shark shield doesn't affect them


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ubolt

Contact Des. memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=12643

Former Stealth agent, and lots of extras like Sharkshield at ridiculous prices.

You can't go wrong.

trev


----------

